# My toshiba is bowed



## Will14 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a 30" crt Toshiba flat screen. I've had it for a while and the picture is good but the picture bows on the right. It's like the right side is being sucked inward. The middle is inward and the corners are off the screen. This is frustrating and I tried Avia and it didn't help. Please help me!


----------

